# Show us your... programming projects!



## Lenny (Apr 11, 2011)

We have a lot of programmers on the boards, many of whom are active, but we don't have a thread in which they can share their projects.

So this is it.

If you have a project you're working on, or something you finished that's just lying around, give us a look at it - say what it does and the language you used. Maybe add in a couple of screenshots, or even a link to a runnable file (if you're feeling brave, I bet a lot of people would love to look at the source!).

---

For my sins (and because it's the language my department teaches), I'm a Java programmer, though I have done a number of things in C, know my way around Visual Basic 6 very well, and can pick up most modern languages after a day of fiddling.

I'm currently working on two things - my undergraduate dissertation and an Android app.

I don't particularly want to post anything about my diss. until it's been marked (just in case my department finds this thread and thinks I've plagiarised myself!), but I will tell you that, at its most basic, the program I'm building takes, as input, a set of objects (which I refer to as tiles - they can be any of a number of shapes, including multiple different shapes) and the rules by which they assemble, and algorithmically self-assembles the tiles to form a structure.

When I've got a working copy of my Android app, I'll be sure to post it!

I'm also tempted, once my exams are over, to go back through all of the programming assignments I've done for my degree (I'm a Computer Science student in my final year, so I've done quite a lot of things), spruce them up a bit, and post them for people to have a play with. Sure, a couple of them are a bit dull, but most of them can be made a bit more generic and released for download!

---

So, what about the rest of you?


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 11, 2011)

OK I run a photographic printing lab specialising in school photography, and I have written a full suite of programs both for processing, printing and dispatching orders back in the lab, and free software for our client photographers to handle capture of the images for sending in to us. There's a bunch of other minor packages for designing the clients' order form layouts, setting up prices (we handle all on line sales for them) etc.

All this has been written in C++ using MFC and the source code comes in at around 5.5M.

Currently, as the business has grown, we have hit a problem with people having to queue to use the back end software (the biggest bit of course) so I am having to convert it to multiuser. Ideally this would have been done using a nice commercial database but unfortunately an Object Oriented data structure (involving arounf 40 major classes) simply does not map easily into relational databases and commercial Object Oriented databases are just prohibitively expensive for us to buy, not to mention the time needed to learn one and then convert the existing code to fit. Result; I'm having to write our own. It's looking good so far but still some way to go!

I have been writing software since around 1981 and have done all kinds of software in that time. I also have a couple of bits of shareware out there, though I have largely let them disappear into obscurity at the moment as I just don't have time to look after and market them - they only ever provided beer money anyway.


----------



## Deathpool (Apr 11, 2011)

I have two screenshots of one of my programs. I did this program in Visual Basic.net. Here's the sample code from the program if anybody's interested. It's complicated, but I didn't know of any other way to do it.

PrivateSub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
Dim F_1 AsString = TextBox1.Text ' Creating the textbox instance.
Dim F_2 AsString = TextBox2.Text ' Creating the textbox instance.
Dim e_1 AsString = TextBox3.Text ' Creating the exponent instance.
Dim e_2 AsString = TextBox4.Text ' Creating the exponent instance.
If Char.IsNumber(TextBox1.Text + TextBox2.Text) And Char.IsNumber(TextBox3.Text + TextBox4.Text) Then
If MessageBox.Show((F_1 * 10 ^ e_1) + (F_2 * 10 ^ e_2), "Solution") = DialogResult.OK Then
TextBox1.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox2.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox3.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox4.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox3.Text = "0"' Setting the text of the textbox.
TextBox4.Text = "0"' Setting the text of the textbox.
EndIf
Else
Dim S_1 AsString = "Only numbers can be computed." + Environment.NewLine ' Creating the new string instance.
Dim S_2 AsString = "All of the form fields must contain a number"' Creating the new string instances.
If MessageBox.Show(S_1 + S_2, "Error", MessageBoxButtons.OK, MessageBoxIcon.Error) = DialogResult.OK Then
TextBox1.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox2.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox3.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox4.Clear() ' Clearing the textbox.
TextBox3.Text = "0"' Setting the text of the textbox.
TextBox4.Text = "0"' Setting the text of the textbox.
EndIf
EndIf
EndSub


----------

